# Do's and Dont's for dp sufferers!



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

heres some things that every dp sufferer MUST do and dont:

-Get good sleep 
-Eat healthy meals 
-distract your mind always (hard at first but becomes easier)
-sound therapy (i swear by it)
-socialise 
-Relaxation
-prayer( i found it helpful to pray, each day)
-let the past go( it cant be changed but your future can)
-ignore ignorant people they just hold ya back (believe that your strong cos you are)
-keep positive (even in hard times, hold your head up, you will get better trust me im living proof)
-trust yourself (dont be led astray by others always do things for yourself)
-Learn an instrument or skill ( ive picked up the guitar and im getting quite good at it takes your mind of it and helps to intergrate your mind and body , i thought i never would have learned,)

-dont be a victim (makes you weak and depressed)
-dont hide your feelings( share them with family friends but remain discreet)
-dont stay on these sites all day long (ther good sometimes for that bit of reasurance but ther not benificial to your recovery).
-dont look for a magic cure (there isnt one the cure is you taking control of your lifestyle and pushing yourself back into reality remember its a defence mechanism protecting you, although frightning even terrifying,) 
- dont be defeated by this, (look at it as a chance in your life to grow and become strong and powerful)

Good Luck and keep positive, Peace 
-


----------



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

light exercise (cant bekieve i forgot lol) 30 min jogs etc.


----------



## Buttertoast57 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good read. I agree with you. Thanks.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks again.
Where can I get a sound therapy CD?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Great post. A lot of the things you have mentioned in your posts helped me with my own recovery. Thanks for sharing it with everyone.


----------



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

your all welcome, i love helping others, but you cant help others till u help yourself so take this advice and be strong and love everyday


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Meditate


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks! Really good stuff!


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

Learning an instrument is good advice. I've been feeling very rough in the past couple of weeks. I had a gig last Saturday. While I was up on stage playing my guitar (I've been playing for about 27 years) I felt completely normal. During the breaks I would feel very unreal and anxious.
In the past couple of days I've felt very anxious just walking the 2 blocks from the parking lot to my office in the morning. It felt like I wasn't going to make it. I simply pulled out my blackberry and started playing a game while I walked. Of course keeping my close on where I was going as well. Having to watch where I was going I of course didnt' do well at the game but it kept my mind off how I was feeling.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Artistic expression whether it be music, writing, or drawing are all good ways to distract your mind away from dp. The guitar is what i've found to take my mind back. Best of luck to everybody.


----------

